# Tresspassing



## ValleyHunter

Alright, I wanna find this out once and for all. The DNR says landowners when posting land, MUST have there name on it by law and it has to be posted every 800 yards or whatever.

So...If the land owner (who couldn't be found) had one posted sign, behind some wreeds. Didnt put his name or address or number on it. Can it be legally hunted without permission?


----------



## templey_41

If its not legally posted go for it. If the landowner wants to take it to court he doesnt stand a chance. Now if he tells ya to get off his land and u return to hunt it then you are in trouble


----------



## blhunter3

He just needs his or her name. So legally yes you can, but if the landowner contacts the Warden they may try to get you on other things.

My coworker ran into this problem last fall, he didn't have his name on his signs, and someone shoot a deer on his land. While it was legally posted the Game Warden did a very thorough check and cited the guy on muliple other things.


----------



## wingaddict

templey_41 said:


> If its not legally posted go for it. If the landowner wants to take it to court he doesnt stand a chance. Now if he tells ya to get off his land and u return to hunt it then you are in trouble


worst advice ever.

It may not be "legal" but the landowners intent is there. Quit being lazy and knock on some doors, find out who owns it and ask permission, or move on to another spot.

Finding legal "loopholes" to hunt a field just causes more unneeded friction in the landowner /hunter relationship.


----------



## nonres_hunter

Why even chance it. If the land owner posted it obviously he doesnt want people hunting it. He should have followed all the details to include his name on the sign however he clearly doesnt seem to want people hunting. Seems like a bit of a loop hole that does more harm to hunters than good.


----------



## duckp

And,regardless,he can still sue you for civil trespass.


----------



## Scraper

The best solution for this is to get a plat book of the areas that you hunt. it is a huge help.


----------



## Chuck Smith

It depends what state you are talking about?

In MN (where it states you are from) you need permission no matter what. In ND you don't need permission on land if it is not posted. Now with this it is a very grey area. Because a posted sign is present on the land. So intent was there. Sometimes posted signs get ripped down, ink fades after years of being up, weather knocks over signs, etc. So like I stated you are walking a very thin line and could get nailed.


----------



## templey_41

Chuck Smith said:


> It depends what state you are talking about?
> 
> In MN (where it states you are from) you need permission no matter what. In ND you don't need permission on land if it is not posted. Now with this it is a very grey area. Because a posted sign is present on the land. So intent was there. Sometimes posted signs get ripped down, ink fades after years of being up, weather knocks over signs, etc. So like I stated you are walking a very thin line and could get nailed.


Chuck, you are wrong about MN. Case in point. had a guy trespass on neighbors land last year in MN. it was posted, but not legally ie posted every yea,r signed with, phone number address etc. the guy shoots a deer on the neighbors land. I call the DNR. The DNR officer states theres not much he can do since it wasn't legally posted. When the case goes to court 95% of the cases are thrown out because land wasn't Legally posted.


----------



## templey_41

wingaddict said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its not legally posted go for it. If the landowner wants to take it to court he doesnt stand a chance. Now if he tells ya to get off his land and u return to hunt it then you are in trouble
> 
> 
> 
> worst advice ever.
> 
> It may not be "legal" but the landowners intent is there. Quit being lazy and knock on some doors, find out who owns it and ask permission, or move on to another spot.
> 
> Finding legal "loopholes" to hunt a field just causes more unneeded friction in the landowner /hunter relationship.
Click to expand...

not worst advice ever. Id say the worst advice ever would be to shove a knife in your neck to help with the headaches.

if a farmer doens't want you hunting his land he too should take the responsibilty of posting it properly.


----------



## cootcommander

If you would read your regulations book you will notice that page 6, second paragraph, second and third sentences will state the following "Any entry onto the private property of another without permission is considered trespass. Landowners may be able to pursue court action against trespassers whether the property is posted or not." Hope that clears it up for all of you. Minnesota, just like South Dakota are not "post states" where land owners DO NOT HAVE to post their property if they do not what you to hunt however in North Dakota land owners HAVE to post their property if they do not want you to hunt it. Being a land owner in Minnesota, I have dealt with the Game Wardens on this issue several times.

This question wouldn't even have had to be asked if you would have simply opened up for regulations and read what the law states.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Tempy 41..... Wrong. In MN you don't have to post ag land. That is crop land harvested or not. You need permission to even cross it with out it being posted. Also read page # 6 of the MN Hunting regulations.....it won't let me cut and paste but it reads.....any entry onto private land with out permission is considered tresspass. The land owner may be able to pursue legal action if the land is posted or not." The warden was wrong in your situation...but read below. PM with the name of the warden.

The reason why courts throw out 95% of the tresspass laws is because you need witnesses or you need concrete evidence. It is one of the most frustrating things the DNR have to deal with. It is that the courts won't help up hold these things. If someone wants to take it to court the court will throw it out. Not because of illegally or not posted correctly laws. It is because they want a witness. Then the land owner needs to push it.

Like your situation. You spotted or call this in. Now it is up to the land owner want to press it to the max. Then it goes to the courts. Most judges don't want to waste "their" time. I could go on and on with the stories that I hear from wardens on trespass laws in MN. It is a joke what the courts do. This is also with most game laws.


----------



## templey_41

agricultural land yes, wooded land no. and yes you can enter agricultural land to retrieve downed game or a lost dog. so thats why i always go hunting with my blind deaf dog. he never wants to stay near me.

The DNR officer had concrete evidence. I was hunting the land next to it when it occurred heard the shots, watched them drag the deer out. the landowner wanted to do something about it but couldn't or atleast this is what the DNR officer told him. couldve been that it was wooded property/ nonagricultural.

also land owners "MAY" be able to persue legal action. Thats a big maybe.

I don't trespass I'm just showing you guys the other side of the coin. This is how people get away with it.


----------



## wingaddict

templey_41 said:


> wingaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its not legally posted go for it. If the landowner wants to take it to court he doesnt stand a chance. Now if he tells ya to get off his land and u return to hunt it then you are in trouble
> 
> 
> 
> worst advice ever.
> 
> It may not be "legal" but the landowners intent is there. Quit being lazy and knock on some doors, find out who owns it and ask permission, or move on to another spot.
> 
> Finding legal "loopholes" to hunt a field just causes more unneeded friction in the landowner /hunter relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not worst advice ever. Id say the worst advice ever would be to shove a knife in your neck to help with the headaches.
> 
> if a farmer doens't want you hunting his land he too should take the responsibilty of posting it properly.
Click to expand...

typical response from someone who feels they are entitled to hunting where they want.

its funny how alot of you share the same color lisc plate.


----------



## macker13

This is really a question of ethics. We all agree that the landowner didn't follow the law to the letter. However, his intent was crystal clear. Do you want to be "one of those guys" who adds to the anti-nuting climate? Sure, you can hide behind the law, but you can bet that that landowner will be doubly sure his land is posted correctly next year and he may convince 4 or 5 of his neighbors to do the same because of those lousy trespassing hunters. It's pretty easy to do the right thing, so do it.

An the MN DNR officer who said the land wasn't posted correctly was dead wrong. The regulations are very clear. It only needs to be posted on calendar day of the year. I teach Firearms Safety in MN and that is one of the learning objectives that we cover thoroughly. Essentially, MN is a "must ask" state. There's more to that story than what we are hearing.


----------



## Gooseguy10

+1

While it should be the responsibility of both the land owner and hunter to do whats right to avoid bad situations from happening. Ultimately the hunter can't let his rights trump his responsibility.

As far as the license plate comment.....some of you guys just can't help yourselves. Its amazingly odd.


----------



## templey_41

[quote="wingaddict"

typical response from someone who feels they are entitled to hunting where they want.

its funny how alot of you share the same color lisc plate.[/quote]

Since when was this about license plate color. your's is just as blue as mine. 
Where in my posts did I ever say anything about being entitled to anything? I was quoting what a DNR officer told me. Do I agree with it, no but the law can be interpreted many different ways. How did OJ get away with murder? because the law system is messed up.

a great argumenative point has nothing to do with plate color. Nice try. Get it through your head everyone has heard everything about NR's and plate colors. We get it. now if you have an actual valid point to make I'd like to hear it.

No there is nothing more to the story. Every DNR officer interprets the laws differently and it probly has to do with geographical locations and how busy the court systems are. A judge in Olmsted county will throw out a trespassing case much faster than say one in otter tail. It's just the way it is.

MN law.
To be legally posted, land must have signs:
--- Posted once each year that state "no trespassing" or similar terms either: 1) along the boundaries every 1,000 feet or less, or in wooded areas where boundaries are less clear, at intervals of 500 feet or less; or 2) at the primary corners of each parcel of land and at access roads and trails at points of entrance to each parcel, except corners only accessible through agricultural land need not be posted.
--- With lettering at least 2-inch high and the signature or the legible name and telephone number of the owner, occupant, lessee, or authorized manager. An unauthorized person may not post land with signs prohibiting outdoor recreation or trespass.
• Notification to stay off private land, authorization to remove a sign posted to prevent trespass, or legal permission to enter private land or to take wild animals near occupied buildings or corrals, may only be given by the owner, occupant, or lessee.


----------



## greenc

and you wonder why we dislike non residents it makes it that more tougher for us when you act like tards go on to the next piece of land or get permission :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## blhunter3

I just don't undersrtand why anyone would want to hunt something that isn't properly posted.


----------



## templey_41

greenc said:


> and you wonder why we dislike non residents it makes it that more tougher for us when you act like tards go on to the next piece of land or get permission :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


Once again intelligence at its highest.


----------



## ValleyHunter

cootcommander said:


> If you would read your regulations book you will notice that page 6, second paragraph, second and third sentences will state the following "Any entry onto the private property of another without permission is considered trespass. Landowners may be able to pursue court action against trespassers whether the property is posted or not." Hope that clears it up for all of you. Minnesota, just like South Dakota are not "post states" where land owners DO NOT HAVE to post their property if they do not what you to hunt however in North Dakota land owners HAVE to post their property if they do not want you to hunt it. Being a land owner in Minnesota, I have dealt with the Game Wardens on this issue several times.
> 
> This question wouldn't even have had to be asked if you would have simply opened up for regulations and read what the law states.


You think your so smart dont you? Dont you think I already tried that? and i read it. and i still didnt know what could happen. and it doesnt matter anymore. shot a 2 man limit of mallards.


----------



## ValleyHunter

blhunter3 said:


> I just don't undersrtand why anyone would want to hunt something that isn't properly posted.


Maybe because the land had well over 2,000 ducks?


----------



## blhunter3

ValleyHunter said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't undersrtand why anyone would want to hunt something that isn't properly posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because the land had well over 2,000 ducks?
Click to expand...

So? Why risk anything?


----------



## gingerhunter

In my experience with hunting waterfowl if you ask the landowner to hunt his or her land for waterfowl 9 times out of ten they will say yes. the reason most post land is for deer hunting and upland game hunting


----------



## Gooseshredder21

If it's posted whatsoever do everyone a favor and ask the landowner. Like other have said buy a plat book. Better to ask and get denied rather than hunt and piss the landowner off, potentially ruining future hunts. Most landowners don't care about waterfowl.


----------



## schnidy60

Is it really worth destroying a relationship with farmer for a lifetime just to go kill your six ducks? I always try to ask for permission even when unposted. Who knows, maybe it'll be loaded again next year. Take the extra few minutes to go talk to the farmer. Maybe you can establish a life-long hunting relationship.


----------



## ValleyHunter

blhunter3 said:


> ValleyHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't undersrtand why anyone would want to hunt something that isn't properly posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because the land had well over 2,000 ducks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Why risk anything?
Click to expand...

Wasnt risking anything. Talked to the DNR and it was totally fine.


----------



## ValleyHunter

schnidy60 said:


> Is it really worth destroying a relationship with farmer for a lifetime just to go kill your six ducks? I always try to ask for permission even when unposted. Who knows, maybe it'll be loaded again next year. Take the extra few minutes to go talk to the farmer. Maybe you can establish a life-long hunting relationship.


I wasnt the only one hunting. So more then 6 ducks and geese. There wasnt a house located within three miles of the field. and destroying a relationship with a farmer?? i have nothing to say to that.


----------



## schnidy60

OK so you go out and kill 12 ducks or whatever the number. What I meant is it is not worth getting in a pissing match with a landowner that you maybe will want to hunt their land in the future. When in doubt, ask permission. Don't ask people in a forum what you should do. Common sense goes along ways. :wink:


----------



## duckp

I'll call total BS on the statement you called the DNR and they said it was fine.
Let's be real,you are the enemy and a jerk.


----------



## blhunter3

Its called the Game and Fish here in ND, not DNR. And I too would seriously doubt they gave you the go ahead too.


----------



## pigeon123

Lets face it, this is where today's ethics of hunting is going. It is all about who can kill the most and be the biggest hero no matter the harm it creates in their wake. I ran into a situation last weekend kind of like this one and will not be letting people hunt in the future. The best part is the attitude of entitlement of people. It is like you owe them something, but I get where that comes from I guess. Either the sign was visible or it wasn't in my opinion.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I called the ND Game and Fish and they told me *IN NO UNCERTAIN TERMS* that if a hunter is caught on a parcel that is posted, no matter if it is not correctly, they *WILL BE CHARGED*!!! You have been warned. Plus, it is just not the polite thing to do... the intention is there.


----------



## blhunter3

What Warden did you talk to?


----------



## Gunny

greenc said:


> and you wonder why we dislike non residents it makes it that more tougher for us when you act like tards go on to the next piece of land or get permission :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


Pretty sure we think you dislike NR's because your an a-hole... Just sayin...


----------



## ValleyHunter

duckp said:


> I'll call total BS on the statement you called the DNR and they said it was fine.
> Let's be real,you are the enemy and a jerk.


You are right, I didnt call them. I talked to one in person.


----------



## ValleyHunter

Sasha and Abby said:


> I called the ND Game and Fish and they told me *IN NO UNCERTAIN TERMS* that if a hunter is caught on a parcel that is posted, no matter if it is not correctly, they *WILL BE CHARGED*!!! You have been warned. Plus, it is just not the polite thing to do... the intention is there.


Thats weird...i talked to one in person, and they said it was fine because its not legally posted.


----------



## ValleyHunter

and by the way everyone. I work, live and am a student in North Dakota. Been like that for 3 years now. Not a nonresident


----------



## duckp

Total BS and cop out. :lol:


----------



## Sasha and Abby

My information came from the Bismarck office - I never told them that I was a non resident.


----------



## blhunter3

ValleyHunter said:


> Sasha and Abby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called the ND Game and Fish and they told me *IN NO UNCERTAIN TERMS* that if a hunter is caught on a parcel that is posted, no matter if it is not correctly, they *WILL BE CHARGED*!!! You have been warned. Plus, it is just not the polite thing to do... the intention is there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird...i talked to one in person, and they said it was fine because its not legally posted.
Click to expand...

What officer? How did you meet him in person before the hunt?


----------



## Brooks23

I am really starting to believe that A. VH is just starting this to cause some drama on the site and sit back and laugh about it or B. that VH is really this dumb and doesnt realize the great resource that he has available and is ultimately going to ruin for everyone because he cant drive 3 miles to the closest house to ask for permission. I personally ran into some tresspassers this past Sat morning for the MN opener who decided to set up 60 yards behind me on land that I know I am the only person with permission. After a polite phone call to the land owner both he and I called the DNR and Police who fined all 3 of the tresspassers. I don't care that ND is a state where legally you dont need to ask it is common curtisy to ask no matter what and not look for some bs loophole so that you can go to the bar and brag that you shot a limit (illegally at that)


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

I'm glad South Dakota changed to needing permission no matter what..................................... whats it hurt to ask???? like most said No hunting sign are due to Deer/upland hunting. my dad caught a guy on right out back of the farm he went up to the guy said if you would have asked i woulda let you go.. but the GFP is on the way. he was from the land of 10,000 lakes. The guys like that ruin the rest for you minnesotans, never again will i let a minnesotan go because of the way they treat us. leave shells out in the field, tear up fields. personal experience is where this came from.


----------



## Brooks23

Snowgoose is posting exactly what sucks about all of this I am from MN and now more than likely I have no hope of hunting some property which could possible be the best piece in that area if I was hunting there because a few dicks with the same liscense plate have ruined it for everyone. #1 not that hard to ask for permission and #2 how hard is it for people to clean up after themselves I dont get whats so hard about bending over to pick up emptys, pop cans or candy wrappers whatever it may be not that hard.


----------



## templey_41

Snowgooseman__SD said:


> I'm glad South Dakota changed to needing permission no matter what..................................... whats it hurt to ask???? like most said No hunting sign are due to Deer/upland hunting. my dad caught a guy on right out back of the farm he went up to the guy said if you would have asked i woulda let you go.. but the GFP is on the way. he was from the land of 10,000 lakes. The guys like that ruin the rest for you minnesotans, never again will i let a minnesotan go because of the way they treat us. leave shells out in the field, tear up fields. personal experience is where this came from.


I bet your not racist either.

With an attitude like that i wouldnt either. You automatically judge a book by its cover too. Bet your wife wouldnt have read 50 shades and gottin W for ya had she looked at the cover first.

What will it take to change your attitude? My guess is one of us (mn) saving your life someday when your out in your tractor yelling for help, ill say sorry sir you have no trespassing signs up.


----------



## blhunter3

templey_41 said:


> Snowgooseman__SD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad South Dakota changed to needing permission no matter what..................................... whats it hurt to ask???? like most said No hunting sign are due to Deer/upland hunting. my dad caught a guy on right out back of the farm he went up to the guy said if you would have asked i woulda let you go.. but the GFP is on the way. he was from the land of 10,000 lakes. The guys like that ruin the rest for you minnesotans, never again will i let a minnesotan go because of the way they treat us. leave shells out in the field, tear up fields. personal experience is where this came from.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your not racist either.
> 
> With an attitude like that i wouldnt either. You automatically judge a book by its cover too. Bet your wife wouldnt have read 50 shades and gottin W for ya had she looked at the cover first.
> 
> What will it take to change your attitude? My guess is one of us (mn) saving your life someday when your out in your tractor yelling for help, ill say sorry sir you have no trespassing signs up.
Click to expand...

Its his land so he can do with it as he see's fit under the law....


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

In MN if it is agricultural land, it does not need to be posed, it is automatically illegal to enter without permission. This includes any sort of field that has crops, is plowed, or is covered under CRP, so pretty much any field. Also any pasture land that is fenced in, or where livestock is present, so again, pretty much any field. Regardless if something is posted or not, unless its public land the responsible\polite thing to do is to ask for permission unless they are after the same game as you, chances are they will not object. If you planned a big family sharp-tail hunt then found out someone hunted all your woods and fields the day before your buddies showed up, how would you feel?


----------



## pigeon123

That is a great post templey. You have obviously lost your mind for a day or two. Yes people judge people as they have since the beginning of time. Two options. 1) try and change how they feel by doing as they wish or 2) decide to not care and carry on the way things have been that created the bad judgement. Its up to you and your fellow minnesotan's (me) to change this stereotypereguardless if it is justified or not. That is the way it will be and has always been. Just think how many land owners have read this. I bet they are just waiting to let someone hunt that they have no idea who they are after reading this.
How was the book anyway???


----------



## Gunny

So let me get this strait.... If some slob hunter left ruts and trash, it is automatic that it was a minnesotan?

Thats the dumbest thing I have ever heard. I have seen countless incidents of resident slob hunters. You assume that all other Residents hunters care about other farms and ranches. That is naivete at it's finest. You won't work with MNs... fine. There are many other farmers and ranchers that will.

You want respect... yet you show none... :eyeroll:

Pathetic really.

Gunny


----------



## pigeon123

i didn't say I did I am on your side of the fence. I said that is how it works in life. i am from Minnesota and it sucks, but get over it and do the right thing. Pretty simple I guess.


----------



## Gunny

That reply was not for you... It was for Snowgooseman_SD. And I'm far from... under it. It's the simple fact that every problem in a field is always attributed to a NR, which I find idotic at best. Yes there is a rise in issues due to increased traffic in the state, however not all Rs live in the sweet spot of the state. Some of the major concerns can be attributed to those Rs, but it is so much easier bashing and crying about NRs. It's like the parent that states "My kid couldn't have gone into that theater and killed all of those people... That's just not like him..."

It couldn't have been a resident hunter that drove into my field, rutted it up, left the fence open and left a convienient store on the ground. That' just not like them... :roll:


----------



## tilley

Bottom line is :ValleyHunter is a first class jerk. If I were the farmer I would kick your a$$ out and send you back to Litchfield.


----------



## RWHONKER

I have permanent steel signs on my land that are just signed and not dated. I have talked to the warden here and you will receive a ticket for hunting there without permission. You are still trespassing so go ahead and keep doing what you are doing. It will catch up to you in the end. You are the reason why more and more land is getting posted and why my land is posted.


----------



## Dunk221999

I agree with what you guys are saying about asking for permission. It is the right thing to do. Curious though - I have two buddies that own land in ND and they hate ducks (or flying muskrats as they call them). They will let 500 people hunt their land and will say you sort it out and play nice. Last year I was out there in mid-October having some drinks on my way back from Canada with them and between 4:40pm and 6:30pm they received 43 calls on a Friday night from both ND resident and NR hunters asking permission to hunt their land. This annoyed them more than anything and they said "don't they think we know the _______ rules? If we didn't want them to hunt we would post it.

I would be interested in your thoughts on this..... maybe they are the extreme minority????


----------



## FLOYD

Gunny said:


> That reply was not for you... It was for Snowgooseman_SD. And I'm far from... under it. It's the simple fact that every problem in a field is always attributed to a NR, which I find idotic at best. Yes there is a rise in issues due to increased traffic in the state, however not all Rs live in the sweet spot of the state. Some of the major concerns can be attributed to those Rs, but it is so much easier bashing and crying about NRs. It's like the parent that states "My kid couldn't have gone into that theater and killed all of those people... That's just not like him..."
> 
> It couldn't have been a resident hunter that drove into my field, rutted it up, left the fence open and left a convienient store on the ground. That' just not like them... :roll:


The topic of this thread is trespassing, and there are several Minnesota guys (yes, VH, you're a Minnesotan, going to school for 3 yrs doesn't make you a resident) telling everyone how its OK to hunt marginally posted land. That is where the problem lies. If Minnesotan's are offended by the stereotypes, I hardly think the correct method to make them go away is to start hunting every field that isn't posted to the letter of the law. And further yet, it definitely isn't the greatest idea to go around blabbing on the internet about it, furthering the perception that you're not concerned about what consequences for others arise from your actions. "Hey, at least I got a good hunt off that posted field!!"

Its like many have already said....Is it really that hard to just ask? I think I've been told "no" about 3 times.

I honestly don't know how any of you NR's can think its a good idea to do what you're doing in this thread. You talk about stereotypes.....can you really blame people if they read this?

I grew up in MN. I have lived in ND for 11 yrs. I try to be objective, and I think you guys who are promoting hunting on poorly posted land are dead wrong on this one.


----------



## Dunk221999

I agree with what you guys are saying about asking for permission. It is the right thing to do. Curious though - I have two buddies that own land in ND and they hate ducks (or flying muskrats as they call them). They will let 500 people hunt their land and will say you sort it out and play nice. Last year I was out there in mid-October having some drinks on my way back from Canada with them and between 4:40pm and 6:30pm they received 43 calls on a Friday night from both ND resident and NR hunters asking permission to hunt their land. This annoyed them more than anything and they said "don't they think we know the _______ rules? If we didn't want them to hunt we would post it. I understand this is a bit off topic from "marginally posted land, but just curious.

I would be interested in your thoughts on this..... maybe they are the extreme minority????


----------



## 9manfan

Pretty easy to ask for permission, just last year we caught a guy deer hunting on our land and his license plate was from South Dakota, he left spent shells in the field and threw trash out as well, never again are we going to let these South Dakotin's hunt on our land again, he's gave everyone a bad name from south dakota...... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: ..... oke: oke: .....


----------



## bang-splash-yum

I have a question about private property sinceweare talking abou that subject here. I am hunting a pond that is completly surrounded by private property owned by two different farmers. One of the farmers has told me he doesnt want me to go through his land to get to it because he hunts in his fields thee. The other told me I can go through his property to get to the land and I have made good friends with him and everything. Since I have permissio from the one farmer, doe this mean that i can go anywhere on the pond, or can I only hunt where is property butts up to the pond?


----------



## duckp

What State?(laws vary in about every one on this issue.)If SoDak,is it a meandered body of water or not?If not,and even if meandered under some circumstances,you might not be able to use the entire pond.In some circumstances you might be able to travel the entire pond as long as you don't touch the bottom,anchor on the bottom,etc.In some situations you could even walk on or hunt from shore if under the normal high water mark for the pond.Many variables can affect the answer to your question.
Obviously the safest way is with consent from both.


----------



## Gunny

FLOYD...

Clearly you did not read my posts. Nowhere in anything I have ever written on this site, did I ever say no permission should be sought. My contention is that you seem to think ALL slob hunters are NRs. I find that short sighted and sad. You seem to think if the person lives in North Dakota they are perfect hunters. I claim BS. I have seen it time and time again. R hunters doing things that wuold make your blood boil. You fail to think about all of the fellas and gals from places like Fargo, Dickinson, and Bismarck that travel to the "sweet spot" of North Dakota to blast their limmits. Are you claiming they do nothing negative to properties?

To be clear, my family is from Martin. My relative was the postman up until some 4 years ago. I have had so many conversations with him and other family members about this very subject. He said once "I think everyone thinks only rich "Citi-ots" :lol: (Love that one BTW) live east of the red". That's simply not true. Many from this state live and work in areas that look like your back 40. We have the same values and morals as you. He has stories of conversations he has had with neighbors blaming things on NRs when, while on duty delivering the mail, he saw ND plates on a truck that was the culprit. By not letting anyone hunt your property because they have MN plates... well that makes YOU look like the d!(k. If you don't want NRs hunting your land, thats fine. Many, many other farmers and ranchers will let us hunt. I believe EVERYONE should ask permission when entering another persons property. I loath lazy hunters that don't want to put in the extra 30 minuts to find the house to ask, but feel the same way about those that place blame without looking in their own back yard.

And to you hunters that don't feel the need to respect properties by asking permission, I need a place for my family reunion. So if you wake up to a bunch of loud ********, rutting up your lawn, throwing trash on the ground and leaving your garage open...

Pay backs are a B!T(H...

Gunny


----------



## bang-splash-yum

duckp said:


> What State?(laws vary in about every one on this issue.)If SoDak,is it a meandered body of water or not?If not,and even if meandered under some circumstances,you might not be able to use the entire pond.In some circumstances you might be able to travel the entire pond as long as you don't touch the bottom,anchor on the bottom,etc.In some situations you could even walk on or hunt from shore if under the normal high water mark for the pond.Many variables can affect the answer to your question.
> Obviously the safest way is with consent from both.


I am hunting in ND and it is out in the middle of the state, not boundry waters or anything. I believe in minnesota that once you gain access to any water source it is public, but I'm not sure if this is the case in ND. the reason i ask is because i have noticed that a lot of ducks and geese are going down back in a corner where his property is, but i can sneak along the shore to get to them. So just to recap, Its in nd i have access to the water through one guys property, i'm wondering if i can now hunt the entire water source or just the water that is touching guys property that i have permission from.


----------



## pigeon123

In Minnesota you can't walk in the water if it is not meandered, but this should not matter.

It is called respect. Good luck and don't wine about lack of access.


----------



## FLOYD

Gunny said:


> FLOYD...
> 
> Clearly you did not read my posts. Nowhere in anything I have ever written on this site, did I ever say no permission should be sought. My contention is that you seem to think ALL slob hunters are NRs. I find that short sighted and sad. You seem to think if the person lives in North Dakota they are perfect hunters. I claim BS. I have seen it time and time again. R hunters doing things that wuold make your blood boil. You fail to think about all of the fellas and gals from places like Fargo, Dickinson, and Bismarck that travel to the "sweet spot" of North Dakota to blast their limmits. Are you claiming they do nothing negative to properties?
> 
> To be clear, my family is from Martin. My relative was the postman up until some 4 years ago. I have had so many conversations with him and other family members about this very subject. He said once "I think everyone thinks only rich "Citi-ots" :lol: (Love that one BTW) live east of the red". That's simply not true. Many from this state live and work in areas that look like your back 40. We have the same values and morals as you. He has stories of conversations he has had with neighbors blaming things on NRs when, while on duty delivering the mail, he saw ND plates on a truck that was the culprit. By not letting anyone hunt your property because they have MN plates... well that makes YOU look like the d!(k. If you don't want NRs hunting your land, thats fine. Many, many other farmers and ranchers will let us hunt. I believe EVERYONE should ask permission when entering another persons property. I loath lazy hunters that don't want to put in the extra 30 minuts to find the house to ask, but feel the same way about those that place blame without looking in their own back yard.
> 
> And to you hunters that don't feel the need to respect properties by asking permission, I need a place for my family reunion. So if you wake up to a bunch of loud ********, rutting up your lawn, throwing trash on the ground and leaving your garage open...
> 
> Pay backs are a B!T(H...
> 
> Gunny


Read my post. I clearly wasn't talking to you. Take a deep breath, chief. If you can't understand what i am saying, then I really have nothing more to say to you on the subject. And by the way, you have no clue what I think about any of the crap you were going off about.

I can't help it that basically everyone who is promoting hunting without asking in this thread is from Minnesota. It's not my fault. It looks terrible to landowners, and in this case it's Minnesotans looking bad. Weird there's not a bunch of North Dakotans joining in? Or maybe they realize it would be a pretty stupid move?

But hey, to all the guys who want to find every loophole, knock yourselves out. One thing that gunny was right about is that karma is a bit(h.


----------



## Feathers

Try not to label all non-res in one group. There is good and bad in all folk. Res non res black white red etc. Heading out this weekend and hope to meet and revisit a bunch of great friendly locals as usual. Thank guys!


----------



## Gunny

FLOYD wrote: "I can't help it that basically everyone who is promoting hunting without asking in this thread is from Minnesota. It's not my fault. It looks terrible to landowners, and in this case it's Minnesotans looking bad. Weird there's not a bunch of North Dakotans joining in? Or maybe they realize it would be a pretty stupid move?

First off, I am by no means searching for breath. Debates do not raise my blood pressure, as long as the person with whom I am debating is a reasonable individual.

So by my count there are 2 guys from MN that are condoning it. 4 guys from MN are on the land owners side... I guess I don't see how, with these numbers, you could say "everyone", your words, from MN is promoting tresspassing. This was my point. Sorry (not really) it got you riled up. You stated "several"... I see 2... You are the one spreading manure. It is clear we both are on the same side of the argument when it comes to tresspassing. You choose to place blame solely on the border of MN. I find that to be ridiculous.

Maybe North Dakotans arn't chimeing in because they have also witnessed Rs doing stupid things, which would blow your finger pointing theory out of the proverbial water.

Gunny


----------



## FLOYD

Gunny said:


> So by my count there are 2 guys from MN that are condoning it. 4 guys from MN are on the land owners side... I guess I don't see how, with these numbers, you could say "everyone", your words, from MN is promoting tresspassing. This was my point. Sorry (not really) it got you riled up. You stated "several"... I see 2... You are the one spreading manure. It is clear we both are on the same side of the argument when it comes to tresspassing. You choose to place blame solely on the border of MN. I find that to be ridiculous.
> 
> Maybe North Dakotans arn't chimeing in because they have also witnessed Rs doing stupid things, which would blow your finger pointing theory out of the proverbial water.
> 
> Gunny


AGAIN....READ MY FLIPPING POST. Where do I say that "everyone from MN is promoting trespassing"? THOSE ARE YOUR WORDS, NOT MINE!!!

If you'd take the time to actually read the sentence from my post, it says that "basically everyone who is promoting hunting without asking IN THIS THREAD is from Minnesota.

I count 2 people who have condoned this in one way or another. One is Templey and the other is ValleyHunter. Would you care to argue with me? Are they both not from MN? How is this wrong?

All I have been saying is that in THIS CASE its been MN guys saying it, and its not a good idea. If it was ND guys it still wouldn't be a good idea!!


----------



## Gunny

FLOYD wrote:
_"Where do I say that "everyone from MN is promoting trespassing"? THOSE ARE YOUR WORDS, NOT MINE!!!_

You stated it here.
_"I can't help it that basically *everyone* who is promoting hunting without asking in this thread is from *Minnesota*."_

I appologize for forgetting to type "in this thread" in my earlier post. It was supposed to be in there. It was not my intention to put words in your mouth. My argument stays the same however. NR bashing for things Rs regularly do gets old. If you don't want Rs and NRs doing things you don't like... change the law.


----------



## FLOYD

You're still missing it.

You accused me of saying everyone from MN promotes trespassing. That is not at all what I said.

I said everyone who was promoting it in this thread (happened) to be from Minnnesota. My statement is a FACT. Period.

The two sentences have completely different meanings. I don't see why you are having such a hard time grasping this. You seem to be an intelligent enough guy.


----------



## Gunny

With all due respect FLOYD, I don't believe I have missed anything. I did not intentionally accuse you of saying that, noted in this statement_..."I appologize for forgetting to type "in this thread" in my earlier post. It was supposed to be in there. It was not my intention to put words in your mouth."_

Please don't flippantly dismiss my concerns by patting me on the head like a school boy. I do see what you are saying. You can see throughout our conversation that we agree on most things. I have said that all along. I wish you could see what I'm saying. What bothers me is the constant accusations by some Rs claiming NRs and spacifically MNs, without even knowing said persons, are not allowed to hunt their property based off of their license plate (stated in this thread). That, in my opinion, is as asinine as not letting someone hunt their property because they heard brown haired hunters like to shoot livestock. Thus no brown haired hunters can hunt my property. As I've stated, I've seen both sides. I know of which I speak. Yes, 2 knuckleheads from MN have put a bad taste in some mouths. So ban all MNs from hunting spacific properties? :eyeroll: Makes as much sense as a lead life jacket. If you don't want a MN hunting your property... fine. I'm sure someone a section over would have no problem letting us "rich citiots" shoot a couple of birds, take some pictures and make some memories.


----------



## ValleyHunter

Sasha and Abby said:


> My information came from the Bismarck office - I never told them that I was a non resident.


No im just saying, everyone says its because non residents dont know what there doing...blah blah blah. But The same day, i talked to an officer and he said that since its not legally posted, i can still hunt it. And I did.


----------



## FLOYD

Gunny- Its all good. No worries.

I'm not saying what's right or wrong from a landowner's perspective. Each owner has to make their own decisions and thats their right. Our rule of thumb has always been if we aren't going to hunt it and if it won't affect us (i.e. rile the deer up right before season), we generally let people hunt unless we get a bad vibe from them.

Not sure where you're going with the "banning all MNs" stuff, must be aimed at someone else?


----------



## Gunny

FLOYD,

Sorry for the confusion. My rant was indeed the result of another post on this thread.

Snowgooseman_SD wrote: _"I'm glad South Dakota changed to needing permission no matter what..................................... whats it hurt to ask???? like most said No hunting sign are due to Deer/upland hunting. my dad caught a guy on right out back of the farm he went up to the guy said if you would have asked i woulda let you go.. but the GFP is on the way. he was from the land of 10,000 lakes. *The guys like that ruin the rest for you minnesotans, never again will i let a minnesotan go because of the way they treat us. leave shells out in the field, tear up fields. personal experience is where this came from."*_This is what lit the end of my match.

I appologize for the confusion on my end. This site takes to bashing NRs, particularly MNs, like no other site I frequent, which I find distasteful. Yes, alot of MNs flood the state during hunting season. I think alot of slob hunting gets blamed automatically on us. It bothers me... The thinking that all of MN is like The Cities guides me to the belief that those that think that way have no clue... If I could, I would annex Mpls/St. Paul to Wisconsin (No offense you cheeseheads). But ignorant statements like "The guys like that ruin the rest for you minnesotans, never again will i let a minnesotan go because of the way they treat us" makes me feel sad for the ignorant individual who would make a statement like that. It would be equally ignorant to make a statement like "a woman stole from my store, so no women are allowed to shop here".

This was my point from my opening statement.

So once again FLOYD, my appologies for my confusion. Have a good weekend, and shoot straight.

Gunny


----------



## templey_41

Ive got a great question fir all of you? Found a small ppnd holding some buffies.... The field has posted signs..... With a big orange x thru them? What do you make of this? Legal to hunt? Ill try to post pics if we get by this field soon.


----------



## KurtR

9manfan said:


> Pretty easy to ask for permission, just last year we caught a guy deer hunting on our land and his license plate was from South Dakota, he left spent shells in the field and threw trash out as well, never again are we going to let these South Dakotin's hunt on our land again, he's gave everyone a bad name from south dakota...... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: ..... oke: oke: .....


The funny thing is why would he waste his time in minn deer hunting? Every state has at least one dummy i guess, so from the rest of us i am sorry


----------



## ruger1

A question jumps to mind while reading this?

Why don't land owners follow the laws and eliminate any question? You can't tell they don't have time between 9AM coffee and watching their crops grow to fill out some signs and post them properly. It sure seems to me like they have a lot of "skin in the game" on this issue.

One of the main reasons I pretty much got out of hunting. To much competition for land access and to many confrontations and bad feelings. Few things can ruin a day afield fast than a pissing match between someone arguing land access/permission.


----------



## 9manfan

KurtR said:


> The funny thing is why would he waste his time in minn deer hunting?


Oh, that's right, we don't have any on them 4 legged creatures here...... oke: ......


----------



## KurtR

its not that there is no deer in minn its just that they are in minn. On my list of states to go deer hunting minn rates at about 35.


----------



## blhunter3

ruger1 said:


> A question jumps to mind while reading this?
> 
> Why don't land owners follow the laws and eliminate any question? You can't tell they don't have time between 9AM coffee and watching their crops grow to fill out some signs and post them properly. It sure seems to me like they have a lot of "skin in the game" on this issue.
> 
> One of the main reasons I pretty much got out of hunting. To much competition for land access and to many confrontations and bad feelings. Few things can ruin a day afield fast than a pissing match between someone arguing land access/permission.


  WOW


----------



## ValleyHunter

alright.... to answer everyone.

I posted this one night asking what people thought. The next day i ran into a G and F officer or warden whatever you wanna call it. I talked to him after he checked me while i was hunting, then i asked him the same thing i posted on here. The sign was behind some cattails, and only one sign was on his whole property. The sign was only visible at an angle from the road, not from straight out in front of it. I told him that, and that it wasn't signed. And straight up asked him...is that legal? He said...."honestly, yes" if the land owner doesnt have it so many feet or whatever away from each sign, and doesnt have it signed, then you can legally hunt it"

So what did I do? Hunted it. Why? Because it was legal. Nobody drove by, nobody asked any questions. So therefore I did nothing wrong. But now your going to say, even though you already have said...what would hurt to ask. Well...for one, i dont have to ask. and two, everyone i talked to said they didnt know who owned it.

So you can go ahead and call me whatever you want or say what you like about me, or mn people. But im just getting a kick out of it. maybe you nd people should post your land legally. then we wouldn't have this problem. :beer:


----------



## twopopper

This is a little advice for residents and non-residents! The best time to talk to a farmer about hunting is not when they are busy with all the falls work! If possible pay them a visit during summer or early harvest! Bring them a cold beverage or ask if they need a hand with anything! Build a freindship!! The reason I suggest this is because it worked for me. We have two brothers that farm north of where I live that have posted every acre since their dad had issues with huters back in the 70s. Long story!! Anyway they denied anyone hunting privlages. Back in 89 I knew there dad was having health issues, so I offered to help run combine after work and on weekend which they gladly agreed to. At the end of harvest they asked what they owed me, and I said not a dime, let me hunt your land, and they agreed!! At that time they had about 1200 acres of prime deer hunting ground! About 15 years ago the one brother got a gratis tag, bought a rifle, and started hunting with me. They now farm about 3500 acres with alot of prime waterfowl ground, I still help them every year, and they still post every acre!!!! BUT, if you ask they now will more than likely let you hunt! Kinda funny, they ussually call me to make sure it's ok to let someone hunt!!! They do this just to make sure I'm not going to be hunting!!! The 2 brothers are now my best friends, and they have even given me a 1/4 beef every year for the last few years!!


----------



## oldfireguy

Looks like there are two distinct points being made here. The young author of this topic appears to be technically correct. Land that is not posted in accordance to law can be hunted......be prepared to face an irate landowner, and to have him share the information about you with neighboring landowners.

Those of us who have matured in our hunting attitudes recognize the hunt is more than the harvest. While we may salivate at fields full of birds, we value more the "ethics" of the hunt. We value our relationships with the landowners and respect the intent of "Posted" signs.....even those not fully compliant with law. There are some nice articulate posts here regarding the building of relationships with landowners.

Sad to see the same attempts to hijack the topic and turn it into sophomoric debate on resident/non-resident issues. No real sportsman is defined by his license plate.

Hopefully this topic has complete its run.


----------



## portsteel

To be honest if I even see something that resembles a spot where a "Posted" sign may have been I wont hunt on it. It is just respectful to ask permission even if you have just a little doubt about it being posted or not.


----------

